# H&R Topper 12g slugs?



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I have a H&R 12g and was wondering if anyone else on here has one that shoots slugs through it? If so what kind of slugs have you had the best luck with? Thanks


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

please make sure it has a Imp. cylinder or Modified choke. if it has a full choke you cannot shoot slugs through it. have a nice day ! Curtis


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

Actually.u CAN shoot slugs through a full choke.its a wives tail that it isent safe.it is however almost always more acc.with a mod or improved choke.i have personally found this to be true.but incase there is nay sayers here is a web adress..... http://www.shotgunworld.com/bbs/view topic, or you can just google shotgun world and enter full choke slugs.some toppers have rifled barrels and this point will be mute.but incase its smooth bore,id experiment with different ones.diff slug manf.have diff diameters so somtimes it takes some sorting to find one that fits ur barrel.but as cheap as most toppers are,if it isent rifled,id get one that is.your consistant accuracy will be ten fold at ranges BEYOND 100yds.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Its a smooth bore fixed mod choke. I know all about trying out different types of slugs. I have been down that ally with my other shotguns. My question was a little broad. I was just curious as to what slugs others have had good luck with, with this same gun, so that i have a good starting point. Thanks for the info though.


----------

